# Phụ nữ ăn quá nhiều đồ ăn nhanh và ít trái cây sẽ khó có thai hơn?



## vietmom (12/5/18)

*Tác hại của đồ ăn nhanh với sức khỏe con người từ lâu đã được nhắc đến nhưng khá bất ngờ khi các nghiên cứu gần đây chỉ ra, đồ ăn nhanh còn ảnh hưởng tới khả năng "thụ thai" của người phụ nữ, khiến họ lâu có con hơn.*



​
Để có thể sinh ra một đứa trẻ khỏe mạnh, mọi thứ không chỉ đơn giản là việc quan hệ tình dục. Bởi có rất nhiều trường hợp, các cặp vợ chồng dù nỗ lực đến mấy nhưng cũng không thể có được niềm hạnh phúc nhỏ nhoi ấy. Đôi khi nguyên nhân do bẩm sinh nhưng cũng có trường hợp do chính lối sống, thói quen ăn uống buông thả. Với nguyên nhân thứ hai, việc khắc phục đơn giản hơn rất nhiều.

Các nhà khoa học đến từ Đại học Adelaide, Úc mới đây đã tiến hành một nghiên cứu tìm hiểu sự tác động của thức ăn tới khả năng thụ thai của phụ nữ. Kết quả khá bất ngờ, những phụ nữ ăn quá nhiều đồ ăn nhanh và ít ăn trái cây có nguy cơ lâu "đậu thai" hơn so với thông thường.

Theo trang _Independent_, kết quả này không thực sự quá bất ngờ, bởi lẽ chế độ ăn uống có mối liên hệ mật thiết với khả năng thụ thai và tạo ra một đứa trẻ. Khi cơ thể người mẹ khỏe mạnh, tỷ lệ thụ thai cũng vì thế mà cao hơn nhiều.

Em bé sinh ra trong bụng và cũng tiếp nhận những dưỡng chất từ người mẹ. Do đó, nếu chất lượng dinh dưỡng không được đảm bảo, lẽ dĩ nhiên sẽ dẫn tới khả năng thụ thai hay sinh đẻ gặp nhiều trở ngại.



​
Nhóm nghiên cứu đã tiến hành điều tra 5.598 phụ nữ tại Úc, New Zealand, Anh và Ireland về chế độ ăn uống của họ nhằm tìm hiểu mối quan hệ giữa thời gian thụ thai và chế độ ăn uống. Trong đó có 8% cặp vợ chồng được coi là hiếm muộn vì họ mất hơn một năm để thụ thai và 39% trong số đó thụ thai chỉ sau một tháng.

Khi xem xét tác động của chế độ ăn với tỷ lệ hiếm muộn, các nhà khoa học nhận thấy, thực phẩm không lành mạnh sẽ kéo dài thời gian thụ thai của người mẹ.  Cụ thể, những người ăn ít trái cây nhất có nguy cơ vô sinh 12%, trong khi phụ nữ thường xuyên ăn đồ ăn nhanh 1 lần/tuần hoặc thường xuyên hơn có tỷ lệ vô sinh 16%.

Ngược lại, những phụ nữ hiếm khi ăn đồ ăn nhanh có thai nhanh hơn trung bình một tháng so với phụ nữ thường xuyên ăn đồ ăn nhanh bốn lần/tuần hoặc nhiều hơn.

Giáo sư Claire Roberts thuộc Đại học Adelaide đồng thời là trưởng nhóm nghiên cứu chia sẻ: _"Những phát hiện này cho thấy chế độ ăn uống chất lượng bao gồm trái cây và giảm đồ ăn nhanh sẽ giúp cải thiện khả năng sinh sản và giảm thời gian thụ thai"._

Trong khi đó, chuyên gia dinh dưỡng Melanie McGrice tiết lộ: _"Là một chuyên gia dinh dưỡng về sinh sản, tôi thấy ngày càng nhiều phụ nữ nghĩ rằng, họ nên tránh ăn trái cây để dễ thụ thai. Nghiên cứu này phần nào đã chứng minh việc ăn trái cây không chỉ an toàn mà còn mang lại lợi ích cho hầu hết phụ nữ khi họ muốn sớm thực hiện thiên chức làm mẹ"._

Nói cách khác, ăn đồ ăn vặt nhiều và ít ăn hoa quả tiềm ẩn nguy cơ kéo dài thời gian thụ thai ít nhất lên tới 1 năm. Bạn có thể thấy rằng, nguy cơ trên thực sự khá nhỏ và không đáng lo ngại nhưng thực tế sự chủ quan này sẽ gây hại hơn là đem lại lợi ích.



​
Phụ nữ muốn nhanh chóng mang thai tốt nhất vẫn nên hạn chế đồ ăn nhanh hoặc ăn vặt như bánh mỳ kẹp thịt, pizza, gà rán, khoai tây chiên,... đồng thời tích cực ăn nhiều trái cây hơn. Trong trái cây chứa nhiều chất chống oxy hóa, vitamin và khoáng chất nên rất có lợi cho sự phát triển của cơ thể người mẹ và thai nhi.

Tất nhiên nghiên cứu không cấm phụ nữ ăn đồ ăn nhanh nhưng nên ăn có chừng mực và trên hết, điều này còn giúp bảo vệ sức khỏe cho chính họ. Nghiên cứu trên đã được đăng tải trên tạp chí _Human Reproduction_ uy tín của Đại học Oxford mới đây.

_Nguồn: vnreview_​


----------

